# مواصفات مضخات



## اسماعيل ذياب (4 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اود الحصول على معلومات على انواع ومواصفات ومنشأ المضخات الافقية المستخدمة في قطاع الماء وعن افضل الشركات المجهزة في العالم

مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## م.محمود جمال (4 مارس 2009)

الحسابات الرياضية للمضخات و كيفية إختيارها للتطبيق المراد 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

تستخدم المضخات لإضافة طاقة إلى المائع لم تكن موجودة للحصول على فائدة معينة أو شغل معين . فمثلا لكي ترفع كمية معينة من الماء مسافة معينة ضد إتجاه قوة الجاذبية فإنك تستخدم المضخة لتقوم بذلك . ولكن هذا الأمر له حسابات رياضية نستطيع من خلالها تقييم الطاقة التي سنحتاجها في هذا الأمر و يبنى على ذلك إختيار المضخة المناسبة لكي ترفع الكمية المرادة بدقة دون زيادة أو نقص ، أو الضخ تحت ضغوط معينة و أيضا كمية معينة ملائمة للتطبيق . 

حسابات الطاقة الخاصة بالمضخات حسب التطبيق : 






Power = Q*h*g + (Q^2 ) * L / 2*C*A




حيث ( Q ) كمية تدفق المائع بالكيلو جرام / الثانية ، و هذة الكمية هي المرادة في التطبيق .

حيث ( h ) الإرتفاع من المضخة إلى المكان الذي يراد رفع المائع إليه . 

حيث ( g ) عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية . 

حيث ( L ) طول الأمبوب أو الماسورة . 

حيث ( C ) كثافة المائع . 

حيث ( A ) مساحة مقطع الأمبوب أو الماسورة . 

و عند الضخ عند ضغط معين فإن الطاقة تساوي : 





Power = V*Q \ C



حيث ( V ) الضغط و Q و C كما سبق التعريف بهم . 

هناك حسابات أخرى بعد حساب الطاقة و هي حسابات تتعلق بتصميم المضخة و ملائمتها مع التطبيق ، و 

هي حسابات العزم و سرعة الدوران . 




1 <<<<<< ( Torque = (X / 2) * ( h*C*g*A + Q*g + (Q^2) / 2*C*A



حيث ( X ) المسافة من محور دوران المضخة إلى منتصف ريشة الحدافة . 




R.P.M (N) = (60 * Power) / ( 2 * 3.14 * Torque ) >>>>>> 2 




و العزم هنا هو عزم المحرك الذي يقوم بإدارة عمود المضخة المثبت فيه الحدافة و ( N ) هي عدد الدورات 


التي يدورها عمود المحرك في الدقيقة . 

وبعد الحصول على العزم من العلاقة ( 1 ) يعوض به في العلاقة ( 2 ) و يعوض أيضا بالقدرة ( الطاقة ) ، 

فنحصل على مواصفات محرك المضخة المراد إستخدامها . 

مثال : 

يملأ خزان في أسطح أحد المنازل بمعدل تدفق 4 كيلو جرامات / الثانية علما بأن إرتفاع المنزل يساوي 20 

متر و مساحة مقطع الماسورة الموصلة للخزان 10 سم2 و طول الماسورة 20 متر و كثافة المائع 1000 

وعجلة الجاذبية الأرضية 9.81 ، أوجد مواصفات المضخة المستخدمة . 



الحل 




Power = Q*h*g + (Q^2 ) * L / 2*C*A


Power = 4*20*9.81 + (4^2) * 20 / ( 2*1000*10*10^- 4 ) = 945 watt = 1.3 H.P


( Torque = (X / 2) * ( h*C*g*A + Q*g + (Q^2) / 2*C*A




تم قياس المسافة ( X ) في نفس نوع المضخة المستخدمة في المنزل فوجد أنه يساوي 10 سم 



Torque = (10*10^- 2 / 2 ) * (20*1000*9.81*10*10^- 4 + 4*9.81 + (4^2) / 2 ) = 12 N.m


بالتعويض بالعزم ( Torque ) و القدرة ( Power ) في العلاقة : 





R.P.M (N) = (60 * Power) / ( 2 * 3.14 * Torque ) >>>>>> 2 


R.P.M (N) = ( 60 * 945 ) / ( 2 * 3.14 * 12 ) = 752 R.P.M




إذا مواصفات المضخة : 

قدرة المحرك تساوي 945 وات 1.3 حصان .

عدد لفات دوران المحرك أو الحدافة 752 لفة في الدقيقة . 

ملحوظة :

نتائج العزم وعدد لفات الدوران صحيحة بالنسبة للمحرك في حالة كون عمود المحرك متصلا إتصالا مباشرا 

بعمود الحدافة أما إذا كان هناك تخفيض أو تكبير ميكانيكي بين المحرك و الحدافة فإن نتائج العزم و عدد 

لفات الدوران صحيحة بالنسبة للحدافة . 

يفضل ضرب ناتج القدرة في كفاءة المضخة قبل إدخالها في الحسابات و هي غالبا تكون من 0.8 إلى 0.9 .
...
اشترك لكي ترى نص الموضوع بالكامل
__________________

الحياة مليئة بالحجارة فلا تتعثر بها بل إجمعها وابنِ بها سلما تصعد به نحو 
النجاح
منققققققققققققققققووووووووووووووووووووووووووللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (4 مارس 2009)

لا تأس علي الدنيا وما فيها *** فالموت يفنينا ويفنيها .
اعمل لدار البقاء رضوان خازنها *** الجار احمد والرحمن بانيها
لا دار للمرء بعد الموت يسكنه *** إلا التي كان قبل الموت بانيها
فمن بناها بخير طاب مسكنه *** ومن بناها بشر خاب بانيها 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
فياليتك تحلو والحياة مريرة وليتك ترضى والانام غضاب 
وليت الذي بيني وبينك عامر وبيني وبين الناس خراب 
إذا صح منك الود فالكل هين وكل الذي فوق التراب تراب


----------



## م.محمود جمال (4 مارس 2009)

http://www.lightmypump.com/tutorial1.htm


----------



## نسيم الصبح (4 مارس 2009)

مشكور على هذه المساهمة الرائعة


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (5 مارس 2009)

*شكر*

السلام عليكم
الاخ المهندس محمود جمال
اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات واسال عن كيفية الاشترك للحصول على المعلومات الاخرى


----------



## علاء الخطاطبة (5 مارس 2009)

There are so many types of centrifugal pumps which are used in the water works sector like the end suction pumps, closed coupled pump, horizontal multistage pumps, vertical multistage pumps, inline pumps and axially split casing pumps in both types horizontal and vertical.
For the pump specifications: most pumps are comming in cast iron casing, bronze impellers and stainless steel shaft as a standard material of construction. However, to select the suitable material you need to know the pumped liquid specifications in terms of total dissolved solids, sand *******, electrical conductivity and so on.
The most important points that you have to look for during the pump selection are:
1. Pump type.
2. Pump capacity
3. Pump Head
4. Driver type
5. Type of shaft sealing
6. Type of coupling
7. NPSHA in the system
8. Operating mode
9. liquid properties

The most famous pumps manufacturers in the world are
FLOWSERVE - USA
KSB - Germany
EBARA - JAPAN
RITZ - Germany
SPP - England
PENTAIR
ITT
and more

If you need more information please let me know


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

اشكركم جميعاااااااااااااا


----------



## سمير بجاش (28 مارس 2010)

*شكر خاص*

مشكور يامهندس محمود جمال على هذا الإيضاح​


----------



## محمود كمياء (29 مارس 2010)

شكرا بشمهندس محمود جمال على المجهود وجزاك اللة عنا خيراا


----------



## Hak 68 (29 مارس 2010)

*pumps selection*

شكرا ياسيد علاء الخطاطبة واطلب منك تزويدنا بالمعادلات الرئيسية لإختيار المضخات والشركات المصنعة للمضخات في العالم


----------



## ecc1010 (26 مارس 2011)

*جززززززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## nechirvan (14 سبتمبر 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر,ان موضوع المضخات موضوع مهم جدا,ونشكركم لتوضيح بعض جوانب الموضوع


----------



## اسعد حاجم (14 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ محمود مع التقدير ..........
انا مهندس ميكانيك اعمل في مشروع فيه مضخات تعمل على سحب مياه من النهر الى حوض داخل البناية وبعد التنفيذ لم تسحب المضخات الماء من النهر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
علما ان مواصفات المضخات هي :
Q=40M3/H
H=20M
P=10HP
L=58M
A=150mm
الرجاء اعطائي جواب حول امكانية المضخات على السحي وهل هي متوافقة مع قطر الانبوب و طول المسافة 
انتظر الجواب


----------



## seeadali (14 يناير 2012)

يعطيكم العافية 
****************
***********************
********************************


----------



## معتز محمود عباس (5 مارس 2012)

الف شكررررررررررررر


----------



## عصام م.ا.م (20 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

